# Short rider & tall horse



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You could always get a lighter saddle. 

One of my horses is over 16 hands and I don't have any issues. I kind of swing it on. I do use a mounting block. I can get on from the ground, but the mounting block is easier on me and my horse...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep, you could use a lighter saddle(anyway), but definitely mounting block. For any height horse. It's way easier on them, than swinging or clambouring up one side. By all means make sure you're fit & limber enough to get your foot in the stirrup & mount smoothly from the ground for when you must, but mounting block at home, logs, ditches, fences etc out on the trail, as a matter of course.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd recommend the mounting block for tacking up as well. Easier on both your backs. I've made it a point not to tie off for grooming or tacking up. The repetition helps to install a good set of parking brakes on the horse. 


I use an extra long lead rope so that I can reinforce the whoa command from where ever I happen to be in relation to the horses head.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

A lighter saddle would help, but other than that...mounting blocks work great! 
I am also 5'2" & I ride a horse that is 17H! It's do-able!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto get a lighter saddle.

Ditto use a mounting block.

And if the horse doesn't already stand perfectly still until the rider is seated and cues it to move, better teach it ASAP.

I am 5'2", one of my horses is 16.1H. I put him beside the race car trailer fender, after not having been ridden for six years. He never moved, or flicked an ear and I have the video, lol

Standing statue still is the one thing I have never let any horse deviate from. I am trail rider and often get off on the trail for various reasons. No matter where I park the horse, he had better stand still while I get on


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree to the suggestions above, but I also wanted to add that technique is important. Use momentum to your advantage and use your hips!


----------

